# Help finding doctor for independent medical exam



## cvboy (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I am a candidate for a federal LE job and the agency I applied for has asked me to see an Ortopedic Specialist and send them the result of feet exam within 14 days. I live in Boston. Basically, this agency needs me to see an orthopedic to evaluate me and write a letter explaining that he/she has reviewed the duties and physical aspects of the job... I applied for... and answer bunch of questions this prospective employer listed in the letter ... the intent is to show that I can perform the duties and will not be a risk..... I don't think orthopedic specialist at the hospital I normally receive treatment will have the time to write such a detailed letter addressing all the concerns re: my feet.... 

So I am here to ask if any of you know any orthopedic doctor/ officer/group that would conduct such exam in MA... I can travel .... this letter is the only thing I need before I receive the final offer. PT, interview/background and everything else have been taken care of... any help will be greatly appreciated.... I figure someone here or someone you know has seen specialist to clear them to return to duty or to evaluate their medical condition..... thank you.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mtc said:


> Dr Michael Corbett at Needham Orthopedics - foot ankle specialist and a God !
> 
> OK, anyone there is very good and could help you. Good luck !


Is that the man...who gave you your moon shoes?


----------



## cvboy (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you. I called this morning and found that that Dr. Corbett has retired.... any other ideas?


----------

